# Stair Lights Off Switch?



## ris (Jun 16, 2017)

We just took ownership or our new 2017 Outback 314 UBH. We had a few minor things detected in our PDI that are being addressed, but one thing I missed until we got it home. Under each staircase is a amber light, I can't seem to find a switch to turn them off. Any ideas where this mystery switch may be located?

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe in the bedroom...so you can use them as you go to bed and turn off after you get in the bedroom??

(answered this on Facebook too :wiggle: )


----------



## ris (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks, my wife posted to facebook and I posted here. Will have another look in the bedroom in the morning to see if we can find this switch.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You mean outside stairs, right? On my 250RS, it is connected to the porch light switch at the entry door.


----------



## ris (Jun 16, 2017)

Well we spent the weekend camping in the new trailer and it was great. However the mystery of the stair lights remains. We search the bedroom high and low and no sign of any switch. The main door has 4 swtichs, one controls the porch light, one the Awning Led, The back side spot light and finally the main cabin lights. I suspect it should be on the same switch as outside porch light and perhaps it was miss wired. We have a call into keystone and we will see what they have to say.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

ris said:


> Well we spent the weekend camping in the new trailer and it was great. However the mystery of the stair lights remains. We search the bedroom high and low and no sign of any switch. The main door has 4 swtichs, one controls the porch light, one the Awning Led, The back side spot light and finally the main cabin lights. I suspect it should be on the same switch as outside porch light and perhaps it was miss wired. We have a call into keystone and we will see what they have to say.


I think your correct. Must be wired wrong. The porch light switch on ours runs the stair light also. I just checked to be sure.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check the bulbs. When I switched mine over from incandescents to LEDs, I had one that I had to pull the bulb out of, spin it 180 degrees and put it back in. It has worked fine ever since. LEDs only work if the current runs in the right direction.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Curious if you found the problem ?


----------



## ris (Jun 16, 2017)

Still on. Have sent picture etc.. to Keystone. Waiting on their response.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe you've got the European model. When parked on the street at night the light needs to be lit to be legal. :whistling:

Seriously, have you checked to see if there is a switch on the body of the light fixture itself? Like the one shown here: https://www.amazon.com/Kohree-Interior-Exterior-Lighting-Removable/dp/B01KUNK6Y6

Leigh


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Robert - I now know why you're the Master Member and I am just a lowly Legacy Member.

You're answer for "ris" has got to be where his problem lies. I'm kind of a visual guy so this photo will help those that didn't quite understand your comment. If I may?










:ibbanana: ROBERT... ROBERT.... :kicking: :clapping: :bye2: WOOOO HOOOO!!


----------



## ris (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks I will take a peak and see what I can find. I think your on to someting Robert. I've been resisting the urge to tear it apart and figure out what is wrong as the unit is still under warranty. Keystone was of little help other then telling me to take it to the dealer. I have other parts on order that we discovered during the PDI and will get the shop to check the lights at the same time. For now I've pulled the bulbs out, so it annoys me less.

Any chance instead of it being wired to porch switch it could be wired to front light near propane tanks? Only reason I ask is during the delivery process I discovered that light was not working, and the dealer immediately had a tech "fix it" I assumed it was just a bulb and as I was busy cross loading from our old trailer I did not really watch what he was doing. Now thinking back at it he spent a long time working on that light if it was just a bulb. Perhaps this is where the miss wiring is? Would have been nice if Keystone could have at least told me for sure which switch controlled the lights so I would have a starting point..


----------



## ris (Jun 16, 2017)

Just thought I would give an update. Finally got dealer / Keystone to agree there was a problem and send someone out to look at it. (Was far more work then I expected to get something fixed under warranty). That being said these lights should have been working off the outside porch light switch, and as Robert said above the issue was simply the lights being wired to the live side of the switch. So I finally have outside working lights. Bad news well cleaning and waxing I discovered the front cap was damaged sigh... Dealer is putting in paper work to get this fixed wonder how long this will take. Other then that it has been a great trailer.


----------

